
250k Raspberry Pi Zero W units shipped and more distributors announced - benn_88
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/pi-zero-distributors-annoucement/
======
celticninja
I have one that I am using for pi-hole and another currently not doing
anything. Any suggestions from the HN crowd how best to put it to use?

